# Great Shooting Range



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Just wanted to let people know about a shooting range in Ogden area you may not have heard of. Weber County Sport Shooting Complex. Very nice Outdoor range with some of the conveniences of an indoor range. Check it out at http://www.webercountyutah.gov/wcsportshootingcomplex/index.html. Lowest price range in most of the valley at only $5 per shooter per hour.

Sure enjoy being an RSO there, get to meet alot of nice people.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It is a great range. I am one of the RO's there. The 50 yard has been open almost 2 years and the 300 yard opened about 4 months ago.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> It is a great range. I am one of the RO's there. The 50 yard has been open almost 2 years and the 300 yard opened about 4 months ago.


Hey RO...... can you help me sight in my ?????????;-)


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I appreciate the time put into making that video, very thorough and answered a lot of questions. I live just down the street and had no idea they had a 300 yd. range. I'm going to make some practice rounds over the Christmas break and have to give it a try.


----------

